# blue crawfish



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i ahve i blue crawfish and he is not growing at all he is like 2 inches. he is in a 55 gallon aquarium with a few tiger barbs and rainbow fish. i have had him for three monthes andd not groeth. i was wondering bout how fast they grow and if there anything special i should be feeding him tohelp him grow. i gave him a minnow and goldfish both within the last week for the first time. he really enjoyed them. any other ideas on what they enjoy eating will help. thanks


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

he might b getting too much protein. give him veggies. mine loves the bottom part of brocoli


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They grow slow.
Give them a varied diet. They'll need it for moulting, or they won't survive the process.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok. thanks. frozen or fresh veggies?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i'd say fresh, but you can thaw out frozen ones. for frozen i'd say peas are the best


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i bought him somw fresh brocoli today and gave him a lil piece. he rejected it at first but then at it. he ate a good bit of it. how offen should i feed it minnows and veggies? and can i get a list of suggested veggies please?


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the advice. he shed again yesterday. he is getting bigger.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

just so u know when they shed leave the skin they shed of in for them to eat and get some nutrients back


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

When fed pees and plants and the occasional fish mine grew to full size in 3 months.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

how do you get some of the veggies to not float? i having a small prob wit that. and i did leave the skin just bc i wasnt sure. i hopw minw grows really quick too. i trying pees in a min but have a feeling they gonna float to like the brocilli. what plants are good or best?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

for brocoli just give them the bottom part, not those little balls on the end


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Many petshops sell things called lettuce clips. These are weighted grabber-thingies that you can use to easily sink veggies for your bottom-feeders.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats when i did with my brocilli. i bought to head to petsmart to see if they got the clips.


----------

